# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  mình hỏi code đăng ký tài khoản trong VB6

## secutechvn

CSDL mình có 2 trường là ID và XX. ID là tên đang nhập và XX là mật khẩu.
mình muốn trợ giúp để viết code về đăng ký.code như thế nào
các anh giúp em với.
Cảm ơn các anh nhiều!

----------

